# Admin.appnext>>> à l'aide!



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

bonjour,
Voilà depuis quelques jours, quand j'ouvre certains sites comme autoscout, je ne peux regarder les annonces car une page s'ouvre : admin.appnext.com
auparavant, cette page ne s'ouvrait pas. Elle m'empêche du coup de visualiser les annonces. 

Je suis allée dans reglages > safari > j'ai desactivé les pop ups, les onglets, j'ai effacé l'historique, et dans avancé, j'ai aussi tout supprimé.

J'ai eteind et redémarré le ipad.

Malgré cela, ça continu.

Quelquéun a t'il une solution' ou peut il m'aider?
Merci d'avance


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

J'ai déjà vu qu'il y avait un sujet sur ça, j'ai suivi toutes les instructions et cela ne fonctionne pas. Cette fenêtre apparait tout le monde et bloquz la navigation...


----------



## Franz59 (19 Décembre 2015)

Bonsoir
Essayez Adware Medic: http://lesvirus.fr/adwaremedic/


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Merci, j'essaye...


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Safari ne peut pas le télécharger me dit il... :/ j'ai essayé plusieurs fois et impossible...


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2015)

Ben non, je pensais à quelque chose mais je vois que c'est pour un iPad.


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

J'ai restauré le ipad, rien n'y fait. Je en peux accéder a autoscout, il y a cette page qui s'affiche tout le temps


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Bon quelque chose doit bloquer, car le téléchargement ne se lance pas, et quand je clique sur le bouton pour le charger, ça écrit "le téléchargement a échoué. Safari ne peut télécharger le fichier"... 

 Je ne comprends pas car je ne télécharge rien sur internet, alros pourquoi j'ai cette page qui s'affiche tout le temps?


----------



## lineakd (19 Décembre 2015)

@bulette, normal, ce n'est pas logiciel pour iOS et qui n'a aucune utilité sur l'iPad.
As tu essayé la méthode que j'ai écris sur ce sujet de discussion?
Et change 1blocker par purify.


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Mais alors pourquoi on me donne ce lien?

Bon, du coup, cela ne m'aide pas beaucoup... Quelle est cette page app.adminnext.com qui s'affiche dés que j'ouvre une annonce de autoscout, et m'empêche d'accéder à l'annonce? Suis je la seule à avoir cela sur ipad?


----------



## lineakd (19 Décembre 2015)

@bulette, j'ai rédité mon message précédent.


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Merci, je teste de suite... Oui, j'ai testé lu ton post et fait les reglages, mais je n'ai pas installé purify. Je le fais de suite et je te dis.


----------



## bulette (19 Décembre 2015)

Lineakd : merci, cela fonctionne! Par contre j'ai installé 1blocker car purify est payant, et mon ipad n'est pas jailbreaké...
Merci beaucoup en tout cas!


----------



## lineakd (19 Décembre 2015)

@bulette, purify est à 1,99 et 1blocker à 2,99 si tu le veux complet.


----------

